# Overkills Fault



## thewoodlands (Feb 24, 2013)

Since S.O. fired up the pit I said Y not, the steaks came out great, tasted even better. I do need to get the wood for cooking on sooner so I'm cooking over coals, we had some sugar maple with two splits of cherry going.


----------



## Thistle (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh my. 41 here today,I couldve used the Weber  kettle but wasnt hungry enough to fix a big meal.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 24, 2013)

zap said:


> Since S.O. fired up the pit I said Y not, the steaks came out great, tasted even better. I do need to get the wood for cooking on sooner so I'm cooking over coals, we had some sugar maple with two splits of cherry going.


Well tomorrow is your fault Zap 

 

 



Pete


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 24, 2013)

Thistle said:


> Oh my. 41 here today,I couldve used the Weber kettle but wasnt hungry enough to fix a big meal.


I can get use to this weather, this week is supposed to be about the same weather wise.


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 24, 2013)

I will add that wood-fired food pics never get old...


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 24, 2013)

zap said:


> I can get use to this weather, this week is supposed to be about the same weather wise.


 
Rounding the corner to warmer weather soon, I hope.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 24, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> Well tomorrow is your fault Zap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that mean you're flaming up a meal tomorow?


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 24, 2013)

zap said:


> Does that mean you're flaming up a meal tomorow?


You bet it does the fire pit is under a pool of ice right now but a good fire will fix that in a hurry.

Pete


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 24, 2013)

fishingpol said:


> I will add that wood-fired food pics never get old...


I see yours all the time, it's been tough looking at those pics, they look great.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 24, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> You bet it does the fire pit is under a pool of ice right now but a good fire will fix that in a hurry.
> 
> Pete


After I took some snow out of the fireplace, I started the fire towards the back then moved it forward so it would melt the ice, job done!


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 24, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> You bet it does the fire pit is under a pool of ice right now but a good fire will fix that in a hurry.
> 
> Pete


When I put the steaks on the animals started showing up, some closer than the others.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 24, 2013)

zap said:


> When I put the steaks on the animals started showing up, some closer than the others.


That's really cool ! All we get are squirrels and stray cats around here when I grill ! O ya and the neighbors lol

Pete


----------



## ScotO (Feb 25, 2013)

I can't help it, I'm a sucker for a good steak.  You just cannot beat a wood-fired steak......nothing like it.

Those deer were probably wondering "hey, is everybody still here?  Take a head count, I smell something cooking!" 

Looks delicious, bud.......I can taste those steaks from here!   I'm with FP.....I never get tired of wood-fired pics!!


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 27, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I can't help it, I'm a sucker for a good steak. You just cannot beat a wood-fired steak......nothing like it.
> 
> Those deer were probably wondering "hey, is everybody still here? Take a head count, I smell something cooking!"
> 
> Looks delicious, bud.......I can taste those steaks from here! I'm with FP.....I never get tired of wood-fired pics!!


We plan on chicken this weekend, I'll do the same, limb up some old Pine then burn them, I'll start burning some Beech earlier so I'm cooking over coals, no flame.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 27, 2013)

Sounds good Zappy.  I like chicken on the pit with the vinegar spray.......
Yer making me hungry again.........


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 27, 2013)

Mmmm, chicken.  Pen's white BBQ chicken recipe was pretty good.  All this food talk has got me thinking now.

Tipsy chicken with bourbon and maple glaze maybe.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 2, 2013)

We cooked the chicken today, turned out great. I did remove the front & back metal roofing I use beause it was cooking faster then I wanted. I had bech,red oak with some cherry for wood.

Some of our neighbors came off the back hill when I was cooking.


----------



## fishingpol (Mar 2, 2013)

Looks great Zap.  No time for outdoor cooking this weekend for me.  I was looking forward to it too. 

I am curious if anyone has used Beech for smoker wood?


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 2, 2013)

fishingpol said:


> Looks great Zap. No time for outdoor cooking this weekend for me. I was looking forward to it too.
> 
> I am curious if anyone has used Beech for smoker wood?


I think cerified106 has a smoker, he's put up some great looking meals, send him a conversation.


----------



## certified106 (Mar 2, 2013)

Unfortunately I have never tried Beech for smoking.....I don't see much Beech on my property in fact I think I only have one small beech tree. The food looks awesome Zap!


----------



## ScotO (Mar 2, 2013)

Zap I can taste that chicken from here!  Looks great!

Did you use the vinegar spray?


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 2, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Zap I can taste that chicken from here! Looks great!
> 
> Did you use the vinegar spray?


No, marinated in Italian dressing for a good night.


----------



## lopiliberty (Mar 2, 2013)

Suddenly I have a craving for steak and chicken.  I know what I'm having for dinner for the next two nights although sadly they won't be cook over a wood fire


----------



## certified106 (Mar 2, 2013)

zap said:


> No, marinated in Italian dressing for a good night.


Nothing wrong with that choice! I use Italian dressing as a marinade now and then and really like the flavor on chicken myself.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 2, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Zap I can taste that chicken from here! Looks great!
> 
> Did you use the vinegar spray?


Is it straight vinegar?


----------



## Pallet Pete (Mar 2, 2013)

certified106 said:


> Nothing wrong with that choice! I use Italian dressing as a marinade now and then and really like the flavor on chicken myself.



Right on that's the best way to cook chicken over a fire the seasonings in the dressing taste amazing !

Pete


----------



## pen (Mar 7, 2013)

fishingpol said:


> I am curious if anyone has used Beech for smoker wood?


 
I have not, but a good family friend growing up smoked their kielbasa over beech exclusively and they always made a premium product. 

pen


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 10, 2013)

After having some nice pine coals, I through on some cherry to burn down so we could cook some sweet italian sausage for dinner, tasted great.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Mar 10, 2013)

Looks delicious zap. Wish I had time to do some outdoor grillin. Spent most the weekend building stake sides on the superduty. New grill on the shopping list this spring. Be well


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 10, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> Looks delicious zap. Wish I had time to do some outdoor grillin. Spent most the weekend building stake sides on the superduty. New grill on the shopping list this spring. Be well


Are the stake sides for hauling wood? I'm not sure what's on the menu next weekend but we'll grill 1 of the 2 days if not both.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Mar 10, 2013)

zap said:


> Are the stake sides for hauling wood? I'm not sure what's on the menu next weekend but we'll grill 1 of the 2 days if not both.



Wood, scrap metal, whatever the need for em. Will finish the project next weekend. When unlatched, each side will be independent for easy on off. Will post pics next weekend.  Make mellodogs next weekend and post pics


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 16, 2013)

The boss wanted something cooked over the fireplace outside, steaks. I used some smaller maple rounds with some nice beech splits, great coals for cooking, some flame too.


----------



## ScotO (Mar 16, 2013)

zap said:


> The boss wanted something cooked over the fireplace outside, steaks. I used some smaller maple rounds with some nice beech splits, great coals for cooking, some flame too.


I was gonna do wings tonight on the pit but...........snowed this morning, turned to rain this afternoon and now the backyard.is a slophole!!


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 16, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I was gonna do wings tonight on the pit but...........snowed this morning, turned to rain this afternoon and now the backyard.is a slophole!!


Yup, that rain will make things chitty, I'm hoping we get all snow with the storm coming in. I'm not sure on the menu for tomorrow but I have more dead pine I plan on cutting.

It's starting to make a difference in the way the woods look with all the limbing up with cutting the small and dead stuff. Should make for a nice walking trail too.


----------

